# Question about Canning Onion Jam



## Tessynae (May 13, 2006)

I have done a little, very little canning. I have water bath canned fruit jams and pressure canned tomato sauces. That's about it. My daughter makes this fantastic onion jam with Vidalia onions, sugar, Balsamic vinegar and other ingredients that I will be finding out soon. My question is ... How do I safely can this? 

Thank you in advance for any help. 

Tessynae


----------



## RebeccaM (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh my that sounds delicious! I hope someone chimes in about the safety, and please post the recipe when you get it!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Funny you should mention this. It's one of the recipes I've always meant to make but never got around to. This is going to be the summer I finally make it. I'm going to can it in half pints to put in Christmas baskets for my family. If you google "Vidalia (or sweet) onion relish canning recipe" you'll get a lot of links. Most of them show using bell pepper and a ton of sugar. The recipe I'm used to is very simple like this one. It says to waterbath for ten minutes but that must be for sea level. I'm at 3600 feet and I think my old recipe says 20 minutes. It's buried in a box of recipes I've collected through the years and I have to dig it out. Hope this helps some. 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Canning-Vidalia-Onion-Relish/


----------



## Tessynae (May 13, 2006)

Thank you so much! I am very excited to try it. I'll post the recipe once I find out if it's any good.


----------



## oldtimer22 (Apr 21, 2015)

Sweet and Spicy Canned Onion Marmalade 






Print



Prep time 

30 m 


Cook time 

10 m 


Total time 

40 m 



Canned* sweet & spicy onion marmalade is perfect for meat glazes, toppings and great for appetizer plates. 


Author: Jami Boys - An Oregon Cottage 

Yield: 6Â½-pints 


Ingredients 
â¢2 lbs. onions, preferably sweet or a mix of sweet and regular
â¢1 c. apple juice
â¢Â½ c. cider vinegar
â¢2 tsp. fresh, minced garlic
â¢1 tsp. salt
â¢Â½ tsp. black pepper
â¢Â¼ tsp. ground mustard
â¢1 tsp. crushed red pepper flakes
â¢3 Tb. Low or No Sugar Needed pectin - flex batch (equals 1 box)
â¢Â½ tsp. butter or oil (optional to reduce foaming, but I always use it)
â¢1 c. honey
â¢Â½ c. brown sugar




Directions 
1.Prepare waterbath canner, 6Â½-pint jars & lids, keeping warm until needed.
2.Cut ends off onions and peel; slice in half and cut each in half again, lengthwise (or in thirds if onions are big). Turn halves and cut into Â¼" slices widthwise (as pictured above). Place slices in an 8-qt. measuring cup - you should have 6 cups of onion slices.
3.Add prepared onions, apple juice, vinegar, garlic, salt, pepper, mustard and red pepper flakes to an 8-qt. stockpot. Gradually stir in pectin and then add butter if using. Bring to a boil that can't be stirred down over high heat, stirring constantly.
4.Add honey and sugar; return to a full boil and let boil for 1 minute, stirring constantly. Remove from heat (skim foam if needed).
5.Ladle hot marmalade into prepared Â½-pint jars one at a time, leaving Â¼-inch headspace. Wipe rims, attach lids, and place in canner.
6.Place lid on canner and bring to a gentle, steady boil - process for 10 minutes, maintaining steady boil the entire time. Turn off heat, and remove jars to a towel-lined surface to cool for 24 hours without disturbing. Check lids for seal before labeling and storing in a cool, dark place (with rings removed).




Notes 

*You don't have to can this - it will keep for 2-3 months in the refrigerator.

Serving suggestions:
-Use as a glaze for meats like chicken, ham and pork, as well as seafood (my favorite is shrimp).
-Top grilled steak, pork, chicken and seafood.
-Add on top of Boursin cheese or cream cheese as an appetizer.
-Mix into sour cream as a dip for crackers, pretzels, or chips.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Hint for slicing onions......swimmer goggles.. but wash hands before removing the goggles.


----------

